# Threads forgetting places last watched.



## Salty seadog (18 Aug 2016)

I am increasingly having an issue whereby on the whole when opening threads it goes to the last page I viewed, however more and more it seems to be opening them on page one even if I have succesfully viewed it from my last point several times in the last few minutes, this happens accross all three platforms I use.

Not overly a serious problem causing me to consider giving up cycling but irritating none the less......

......Perhaps this is mundane news.....


----------



## summerdays (18 Aug 2016)

I occasionally get something similar when it will keep going back to the same post several times rather than moving onto the first unread one. But normally on the correct page.


----------



## Dogtrousers (18 Aug 2016)

I thought that what happens is it goes to first unread post, but if you have read everything then it goes to page 1


----------



## Shaun (18 Aug 2016)

I ran an update a couple of nights ago and you may have some residual older files in your browser cache. Try clearing your browser cache, then logging out of CC on your machine/device and then back in again.

Let me know if that resolves it?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Salty seadog (18 Aug 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> I thought that what happens is it goes to first unread post, but if you have read everything then it goes to page 1



@Shaun after clearing the cache and all i played around and it seems that Dogtrousers is correct, it will go to last unread post unless you have been to the last in the thread whereby it opens up on page one next time. A strange thing to do.


----------



## classic33 (18 Aug 2016)

Did that before.


----------



## Shaun (18 Aug 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> @Shaun after clearing the cache and all i played around and it seems that Dogtrousers is correct, it will go to last unread post unless you have been to the last in the thread whereby it opens up on page one next time. A strange thing to do.


Yes, that is the correct behaviour - sorry, I thought it was behaving differently.


----------



## Salty seadog (18 Aug 2016)

Shaun said:


> Yes, that is the correct behaviour - sorry, I thought it was behaving differently.



Although it may be I dont think many would consider it correct, a bit irritating maybe, I wonder what the thinking is behind that behaviour.


----------



## swansonj (18 Aug 2016)

I think there's also a time limit on its memory? Perhaps a year? When people resurrect a thread that I know I read in its first incarnation I often seem to start at the beginning again.


----------



## Shaun (18 Aug 2016)

swansonj said:


> I think there's also a time limit on its memory? Perhaps a year? When people resurrect a thread that I know I read in its first incarnation I often seem to start at the beginning again.


Read markers are kept for 180 days.


----------



## hopless500 (21 Sep 2016)

I often get taken to the beginning of a thread rather than where I was. I also get some threads I am part of/watchingwhere I no longer get notifications when new posts are made.


----------



## Shaun (21 Sep 2016)

hopless500 said:


> I often get taken to the beginning of a thread rather than where I was. I also get some threads I am part of/watching where I no longer get notifications when new posts are made.


If you have read a thread up-to-date you will be taken to the start when you click on it. If it's bold and has the little bobble to show there are new posts, you should be taken to the last page you read from; although there is a 180 day limit to the software remembering where you were. (_You can also manually go to the first post by clicking the date underneath the thread title - if you want to for any reason._)

As to alerts, you'll only get _one_ alert to tell you a thread has new posts and until you visit the thread and read it up-to-date again, you won't get an further alerts. You can quickly check on all threads you are watching though using the Watched Threads link in the navigation.

Hope that helps.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## hopless500 (21 Sep 2016)

Shaun said:


> If you have read a thread up-to-date you will be taken to the start when you click on it. If it's bold and has the little bobble to show there are new posts, you should be taken to the last page you read from; although there is a 180 day limit to the software remembering where you were. (_You can also manually go to the first post by clicking the date underneath the thread title - if you want to for any reason._)
> 
> As to alerts, you'll only get _one_ alert to tell you a thread has new posts and until you visit the thread and read it up-to-date again, you won't get an further alerts. You can quickly check on all threads you are watching though using the Watched Threads link in the navigation.
> 
> ...


It does (mainly) thank you! But with the photograph thread, I find that I have to hunt it down to see new posts which means I miss quite a few foot and egret pictures


----------



## Shaun (21 Sep 2016)

hopless500 said:


> It does (mainly) thank you! But with the photograph thread, I find that I have to hunt it down to see new posts which means I miss quite a few foot and egret pictures


Just out of curiosity, have a look at all of your recent alerts and see if you can find one for the photography thread (it might be on page 2 or further back): https://www.cyclechat.net/account/alerts

Alerts can end up being pushed down and off the list if you don't keep on top of them (or get masses of them) so can sometimes accidentally be missed.


----------



## hopless500 (21 Sep 2016)

Shaun said:


> Just out of curiosity, have a look at all of your recent alerts and see if you can find one for the photography thread (it might be on page 2 or further back): https://www.cyclechat.net/account/alerts
> 
> Alerts can end up being pushed down and off the list if you don't keep on top of them (or get masses of them) so can sometimes accidentally be missed.


There are no alerts (edit.. for that particular thread) in the 20 pages on there!
I've gone back to the thread and it's taken me to 4th September which is the first new unread post for me. I've not been getting alerts for this thread for quite some time, but it is a watched thread....


----------



## Shaun (21 Sep 2016)

Is it this thread? https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-photography-thread.112493/

Could you please try unwatching and then watching it again.

Thanks,
Shaun


----------



## hopless500 (21 Sep 2016)

It's Cycling Photo Challenge 
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/cycling-photo-challenge.9344/post-4472497


----------



## coffeejo (21 Sep 2016)

@Shaun, on the subject of the alerts, is there any chance the different colour can stay put for a lot longer? When you've got 10+ threads to catch up on, it's quite tricky to keep on top of your place after they returns to normal and I frequently miss updated threads as a result, especially when I'm viewing the forum on my phone.


----------



## Shaun (21 Sep 2016)

coffeejo said:


> @Shaun, on the subject of the alerts, is there any chance the different colour can stay put for a lot longer? When you've got 10+ threads to catch up on, it's quite tricky to keep on top of your place after they returns to normal and I frequently miss updated threads as a result, especially when I'm viewing the forum on my phone.


The _current_ ones should retain a small yellow star on the right of the alert time - even after they have been 'activated' and the font changes back to normal.


----------



## coffeejo (21 Sep 2016)

Shaun said:


> The _current_ ones should retain a small yellow star on the right of the alert time - even after they have been 'activated' and the font changes back to normal.


It doesn't stay for very long and as I say, it's not easy to view on the phone.


----------



## hopless500 (21 Sep 2016)

@coffeejo - could you do me a favour and post a comment on https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/cycling-photo-challenge.9344/post-4472497.
Be interested to see if I get an alert after unwatching and rewatching


----------



## hopless500 (21 Sep 2016)

hopless500 said:


> @coffeejo - could you do me a favour and post a comment on https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/cycling-photo-challenge.9344/post-4472497.
> Be interested to see if I get an alert after unwatching and rewatching


Cheers m'dear  I got an alert


----------



## hopless500 (21 Sep 2016)

Thanks @Shaun. Unwatching and rewatching seems to have done the trick


----------



## Shaun (21 Sep 2016)

@hopless500 - alerts have previously been expired 7 days after being viewed, so I suspect the photo thread one will have been read (as part of checking them generally) and cleaned out. To help avoid this in future I've extended the retention of read alerts to 30 days.

@coffeejo - I can't change the look or nature of how the alerts work, but I have extended the time _viewed _alerts stay in the pop-up from 12 hours to 24 hours (upto the system maximum of 25 alerts).

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## coffeejo (22 Sep 2016)

Shaun said:


> @coffeejo - I can't change the look or nature of how the alerts work, but I have extended the time _viewed _alerts stay in the pop-up from 12 hours to 24 hours (upto the system maximum of 25 alerts).
> 
> Cheers,
> Shaun


@Shaun, I get that you can't change how the alerts work but just for reference in case it's ever a discussion with the developers, here's a screenshot. I don't know what time I logged on this afternoon but I have been slowly working my way though the unread threads (9 alerts, several pages for each). I've read four of the five threads...


----------



## classic33 (22 Sep 2016)

coffeejo said:


> @Shaun, I get that you can't change how the alerts work but just for reference in case it's ever a discussion with the developers, here's a screenshot. I don't know what time I logged on this afternoon but I have been slowly working my way though the unread threads (9 alerts, several pages for each). I've read four of the five threads...
> 
> View attachment 144951


Why not go to your alerts page.


----------



## coffeejo (22 Sep 2016)

classic33 said:


> Why not go to your alerts page.


It's fine on my PC but the browser on my phone doesn't do multiple tabs very well and it's a PITA.


----------

